# Any of the girls been to Shima Beauty Salon in The Greens?



## HelenG (Oct 21, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone has had their hair cut and/or coloured there before, if its any good and what the prices are like. I've only had my hair cut once in Dubai at the new Saks salon, but at 350 for just a cut and blow dry, I dread to think what they'd charge for highlights!


----------



## bxb (Feb 22, 2009)

HelenG said:


> Just wondering if anyone has had their hair cut and/or coloured there before, if its any good and what the prices are like. I've only had my hair cut once in Dubai at the new Saks salon, but at 350 for just a cut and blow dry, I dread to think what they'd charge for highlights!


tony and guy are always a safe bet, ask for a british stylist


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Essentials on Al Wasl road is great, anyone there will give you a good cut and colour.

Essentials Beauty Salon


----------



## HelenG (Oct 21, 2008)

Cheers guys, any indication of how much they charge?


----------

